# My U.S. military arms collection



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I finally spent some time updating photos of my rifle collection for insurance purposes. I have written a very abbreviated description/history of each rifle model below. Feel free to add/correct any of what I've written, add any of your own comments, and/or do a little show&tell of any U.S. military arms that you own.










*#1 - Model 1873 Springfield Rifle (or Springfield Trapdoor)* The first standard-issued breech-loading rifle adopted by the United States Army. The 1873 Springfield Trapdoor was used by Custerâs troops at the Little Bighorn massacre. - Caliber: .45-70 (black powder)

*#2 - Model 1896 Rifle (or U.S. Krag rifle)* The U.S. Krag replaced the Springfield Trapdoor as the standard issue US military rifle. This was the first U.S. military rifle that used an internal magazine (ie, not a single shot). The magazine is on the right side of the rifle and could be loaded while firing with a round in the chamber. This rifle found service in Boxer Rebellion, the Spanish-American War and the Philippine-American War. Caliber: .30-40 Krag )also known as the .30 U.S., .30 Army, or .30 Government cartridge) 

*#3 - Model 1896 Carbine (or U.S. Krag carbine)* This is the carbine version of the Krag rifle used by U.S. cavalry troops. It sports a saddle ring and bar on its left side. The serial number of my Krag carbine is one digit off of the serial number of a carbine that was certified to have been used on Teddy Rooseveltâs charge on San Juan Hill in the Spanish American War.

*#4 - Model 1903 Rifle (or U.S. Springfield â03)* The M1903 replaced the U.S. Krag rifles as the standard US infantry rifle. It has a Mauser-type action and can be loaded with a 5-round stripper clip or by using individual cartridges. The M1903 was manufactured by both the Springfield and Rock Island armories. This rifle saw service in both WWI and WWII and occasionally used as a sniper rifle as late as the Vietnam War. Caliber: .30-06

*#5 - Model 1903A3 Rifle (or 03A3)* In 1942, the M1903 design was slightly modified by the addition of a rear peep sight (and some other minor mods) to become the M1903A3. This rifle was manufactured for the US military by both the Remington Arms Co. and Smith-Corona. My 03A3 was made by Smith Corona (a typewriter manufacturing company). This rifle model was used primarily in WWII. Caliber: .30-06

*#6 - Model 1917 Rifle (or U.S. Enfield or American Enfield)* Before the U.S. entered WWI, our major firearms manufacturers were making rifles for the British. When the U.S. finally entered the war, we lacked a sufficient number of M1903 Springfields for our greatly expanded infantry and the Springfield Armory could never make enough new M1903s quick enough to supply them. Since U.S. companies where already set up to make British Enfields, the decision was made to manufacture âAmerican Enfieldsâ rather than retooling for M1903s which would take too much time. The major difference between the American-made âBritish Enfieldâ and the âAmerican Enfieldâ was the caliber (British in .303 and American in .30-06). There were three manufactures of the M1917: Winchester, Remington, and the Baldwin Locomotive Works (a subsidiary of Remington located in Eddystone, Pennsylvania). My M1917 was made by the later company, and is marked âEddystone.â

*#7 â U.S. Submachine Gun, Caliber .45, M1A1 (or M1 Thompson)* The U.S. military adopted the Thompson submachine gun in 1938. There were two military types of Thompson SMG, the M1928 Thompson and the M1 Thompson. The M1928 could use either stick magazines or the 50-round drum magazine, it had a Cutts compensator, cooling fins on the barrel, and a pistol-style forward hand grip. The M1928 SMG was similar to the âChicago Typewriterâ used by gangsters. The M1 Thompson was manufactured for military-use only by Auto-Ordnance and Savage Arms. It used box (stick) magazines only (20 and 30 rounds), it did not have a compensator or cooling fins, and is had a wood block style of front grip. The M1 Thompson that I own is a semi-automatic reproduction made by Auto-Ordnance. Even though it is not a SMG, I had to apply for a federal certificate and purchase a $200 federal stamp to own it. Caliber: .45acp

*#8, #9, #10 and #11 â U.S. Rifle, Caliber .30, M1 (or M1 Garand)* The Garand was the first semi-automatic rifle to be generally issued to the infantry of any nation. "The greatest battle implement ever devised" (quote: General George S. Patton). The M1 Garand saw service in WWII, the Korean War and Vietnam War. The rifle is loaded using an 8-round En-bloc clip. Both the Springfield Armory and Winchester Arms made Garands for WWII. For the Korean War, International Harvester and H&R made Garands for the US military. I have a Garand made by each of the four companies. Caliber: .30-06

*#12 â U.S. Carbine, Caliber .30, M1 (or M1 Carbine)* The M1 Carbine was adopted during WWII to fill a gap between the heavy and powerful M1 Garand rifles and the less powerful and less accurate 1911 pistol. The original intended use of the lightweight M1 Carbine was by mortar crews, machine gun crews, radiomen, tankers, artillerymen, forward observers, signals troops, engineers, headquarters staff, and the like. Over 8 million M1 carbines were manufactured by the following U.S. companies: Inland Division of General Motors, Winchester Arms, Irwin-Pedersen, Saginaw Steering Gear Division of General Motors, Underwood-Elliot (a typewriter company), National Postal Meter, Quality Hardware Manufacturing Corp, International Business Machines (IBM), Standard Products, and Rock-Ola Manufacturing Corporation. This carbine saw service in WWII, the Korean War, and Vietnam. My M1 carbine was made by Rock-Ola Manufacturing Corp (a jukebox company). Caliber: .30 carbine

*#13 â U.S. Rifle, 7.62 mm, M14 (or M14 rifle)* The M14 was the standard issue rifle between 1959 to 1970. It is essentially the same as the M1 Garand, but uses a box magazine and the 7.62x51 NATO cartridge (.308). It saw service in Vietnam and is still used today for long-range sniper operations. Military manufacturers of the M14 were Springfield Armory, Winchester, H&R, and TRW, Inc. As far as I know, original military M14s were never released for civilian sales through the Civilian Marksmanship Program. My M14 is of new manufacture by Springfield Armory and is named the âM1A.â Caliber: 7.62 NATO

*#14 â U.S. Rifle, Caliber 5.56 mm, M16 (or M16 rifle)* M16 is the U.S. military designation for the AR-15 rifle adapted for semi-automatic, three-round burst and full-automatic fire. Colt purchased the rights to the AR-15 from the ArmaLite Corp., and currently uses that designation only for semi-automatic versions of the rifle. The M16 was designed for jungle warfare and became the standard issue infantry rifle in 1969 during the Vietnam War. I believe it is planned that all M16 rifles will be phased out of the military by 2014. My (civilian) M16 is a Colt AR-15A2 Sporter II with original aluminum triangle handguard and 1:7 barrel twist. Caliber: 5.56 NATO (.223)

*#15 â U.S. Carbine, Caliber 5.56 mm, M4 (or M4 carbine)* The M4 is the carbine version of the M16 and its primary purpose is for close quarters battle. The original military M4 was designed for semi-automatic and 3-round bursts. The newer M4A1 also fires fully automatic and has replaced most, if not all, military submachine guns. The (civilian) M4 in the photo belongs to my wife. It is a Colt AR-15A3 tactical carbine with a heavy barrel (HBAR) and 1:9 barrel twist. Caliber: 5.56 NATO (.223)


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Cool collection.

I believe the 30-40 Krag was the first smokeless powder cartridge adopted by the US army.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Extremly nice.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I really like those M1 Grands and the 1903


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

perhaps you should explain that you had to pay the $200 tax stamp because while it is not a SMG it is a SBR short barreled rifle 


whats next m1 carbines by all the manufacturers , or a M2 carbine 

maybe a Johnson 1941

1911 
1911a1 
1911 commander
or some of the revolvers of WWI and WWII 
a Springfield 1861


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, that is an impressive collection.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> perhaps you should explain that you had to pay the $200 tax stamp because while it is not a SMG it is a SBR short barreled rifle
> 
> 
> whats next m1 carbines by all the manufacturers , or a M2 carbine
> ...


What's next?

My brother did have M1 carbines made by each of the manufacturers and then sold them. I bought his Rock-Ola. He had a 100% correct paratroopers model which he sold for about five thousand.

I already have a Colt Model 1917 revolver, I suppose I could get the S&W version of the same handgun.

One of these days I'm gonna buy my brother's 1911 made by Remington Rand.

I once bid on a (semi auto) BAR made by Ohio Ordnance and lost.

I will be attending a gun auction this weekend where this Model 1863 Springfield will be sold.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Explorer said:


> Cool collection.
> 
> I believe the 30-40 Krag was the first smokeless powder cartridge adopted by the US army.


I believe you are correct.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice Garands.......the next should be a Johnson.......Some M14s were converted for semi only(only rcvrs were sold)but ATF made it's stupid-"Once a MG,always a MG ruling" and those few rcvrs are grandfathered(like a G model FAL).


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Great history lesson. Rockola rocks.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Do you need somebody to housesit while you take the Mrs. on that European vacation? 
No charge---leave the keys.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I believe my facelift and my European vacation are tied up somewhere in between the M1 Thompson and the Rockola M1 Carbine.


That was Cabin Fever's way of telling he loves you just as you are.:cute:


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

The two black rifles look out of place in your collection of walnut.....i can take those off your hands to help you out.

Very Nice..


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I believe my facelift and my European vacation are tied up somewhere in between the M1 Thompson and the Rockola M1 Carbine.



A nice rifle can do as much for your countenance as a facelift! :hysterical:


----------

